# 1932 Aston Martin Lagonda, Rejuvenation Detail, By Unique Detail.



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Good morning all,

I have had little time for write ups this year so thought I would pop one in so you know im still alive.
Plenty of write ups to do but with little time to do them in so chose something a little different from the norm.

Here we have a 1932 Aston Martin Lagonda, this particular car we had for 8 days to do what we could with before she went off to auction.
Hope you enjoy the pictures.

After the normal prep stages I decided to get all the tired aluminium parts looking slightly sharper, some parts had seen there best days and proved quite challenging.




























Exhaust pipes needed some love as these where a pretty prominent feature and lacked that refreshed look.




























Rocker was in poor condition with severe pitting something I thought may not look that refreshed, some three hours later things looked a little sharper.

Pictures are in No particular order, some before, some during, and some 50/50s























































Aluminium strips to the wing edges where obviously dealt with aswell.



















The paintwork was as hard as granite proving very challenging especially in some of those hard to reach & intricate areas, various machines and pads where used to improve the overall finish which I knew would never be perfect.














































A few before and after shots of the paintwork.























































The last two pictures above are distorted due to a repair that had been carried out at some point.



















Tonneau covers had seen better days and where re-coloured.




























All weather strips where dealt with in the same way, but as not to take away that authentic look.



















Onto the finished pictures.




































































































All chrome work was dealt with courtesy of the wife:wave:




































































































If you got this far thanks for looking.

ATB
Andy​


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow what a car! Must have been nice to work on, looks great.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Proper job on a proper car Andy:thumb:

Rather you than me on those exhausts!..what metal polish(es) do you prefer?

cheers

Chris


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh my freakin god the details on this car...it must have took forever to complete :doublesho

Great job :thumb:


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Proper job, that car is epic!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

What. A car, you must of been honoured to work on a classic like that. Some people would run a mile before they would detail a car with so much heritage, but all it takes is skill and knowledge which you have. Top detail.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job, I bet it gained a few grand in price after you had done it.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Brilliant job on a great car:thumb:


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, amazing


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely stunning. What else can anyone say. :thumb:

Fantastic motor car

Fantastic detailing.

Awesome.

Andy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Top work Andy, you just don't realise how much there is to do on a car like this until you get into it. You can spend days and days on it.

Bet the owner was very happy! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Top work once again Andy, and privileged to see it in the metal the other week.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Proper job on a proper car Andy:thumb:
> 
> Rather you than me on those exhausts!..what metal polish(es) do you prefer?
> 
> ...


Mothers Aluminium polish on this one Chris :thumb:


----------



## reganlives (May 8, 2008)

Wow wow wow wow wow! What an amazing car and amazing work!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely Andy. Plenty of banging knuckles on these sorts of jobs but well worth the pain.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work and some nice little touches here and there. I expect nothing less


----------



## mark smith (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic, Had a Lagonda as our wedding car. The driver turned up in a chauffeur uniform of the time !


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

amazing work!


----------

